# What's the best way to store bell peppers?



## redkitty

Do you put your peppers in the fridge when you bring them home?  Would they stay fresh longer if I did?  I keep them in my fruit bowl (cool area no direct sunlight) and when I buy them they are not refrigerated.  

Me confused...


----------



## Snoop Puss

I keep mine out of the fridge in a shady spot. Never put tomatoes in the fridge either. Peppers and tomatoes seem to stay sweeter if they're not chilled.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Kitty...

Put those peppers in the refrigerator! Produce of that type is in the 90% range just water...At room temperature the peppers are losing moisture big time...causing them to shrivel...Put them in your crisper!!


----------



## Katie H

The peppers I KNOW I'm going to use within about a week I keep in the crisper drawer of my refrigerator.

Most of the time, I will cut the peppers into quarters and freeze them.  Even though they've been frozen, I have never had a problem using them in stir-fry dishes, soups, stews, casseroles, meat loaf, etc.  I just don't use them in salads or in recipes where it is obvious the pepper should be market fresh.  Been doing this for close to 30 years with no problems.


----------



## redkitty

Thanks kids!  They are now happily in the crisper staying nice and cool!!!


----------



## babyhuggies

i keep my peppers in the fridge..always have.

Katie when you freeze the peppers  do they change in color? And don't they get a bit "squishy"


----------



## Katie H

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> Katie when you freeze the peppers  do they change in color? And don't they get a bit "squishy"



There has never been a change in color.  They don't really get "squishy."  As they thaw they do give off some of their moisture so I thaw them on some paper towels and let the towels absorb it.  Actually, I've discovered they are much easier to mince/chop when they're slightly frozen.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I always keep mine in the fridge as well, where they seem to keep quite nicely for up to 2 weeks without getting "squishy".  I just make sure the bag they're in is either open or has a hole in it somewhere to allow air exchange.


----------



## Candocook

In the fridge. Definitely.  If suddenly you can't use them up, either freeze instrips, as someone suggested, for cooked dishes, or roast them and freeze for roasted peppers (usually red).


----------



## babyhuggies

thanks  katie  i'm going to have to try and freeze some,don't always have them when i want them.How long can they stay in the freezer?


----------



## Katie H

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> thanks  katie  i'm going to have to try and freeze some,don't always have them when i want them.How long can they stay in the freezer?



Even though it's only the two of us here, I still buy about a half dozen or so peppers (of assorted colors for variety) regularly and usually use them within a couple of months.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Katie E said:
			
		

> Even though it's only the two of us here, I still buy about a half dozen or so peppers (of assorted colors for variety) regularly and usually use them within a couple of months.



Maybe this is the difference. I use peppers I buy within a few days. I don't even mind if they dry out a bit - they're no good raw like that but you get a slightly more concentrated flavour when they're cooked and the whole cooking process seems to plump them back out.


----------



## Katie H

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Maybe this is the difference. I use peppers I buy within a few days.



Wish we had the luxury of being able to do that, Snoop.  We live nearly 30 miles from the nearest good market so I have to buy more than can be used in a couple of days.


----------



## redkitty

Katie E said:
			
		

> Wish we had the luxury of being able to do that, Snoop.  We live nearly 30 miles from the nearest good market so I have to buy more than can be used in a couple of days.



Wow, 30 miles!  And I thought our 2 mile round trip walk was far!!


----------



## Mel!

Hello RedKitty

If I am not using them, on the day I buy them, I put them in the fridge. It does keep them fresh longer.
Or if the temperatures are not going below zero or above 8, I put them in the garden. Leaves me with more room, in the fridge.

Mel


----------



## kimbaby

they go in my fridge b/c I like chilled peppers in my salads, if I am cooking with them it doesn't much matter, but I love raw chilled green bell peppers...


----------

